# Introducing new Bull to old!



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

So I got my new Bull ,1 1/2 yrs old , my 'old' bull is only 4 and I like him a lot but I have his daughters now....anyways, all Highland.
He got here Monday have them in the same pasture but separated by a big piece of no mans land and then just a few feet of high tensile where they can visit. I have an old cow with the old bull too.
Ever since the the Bulls seen each other they almost never leave that short fenceline,like they are in love ....DH says old bull is waiting to kick young Bull's butt cause he's gonna get all his girls!
So old Bull stays there even in the heat of the day where he normally would be outback in the woods in the shade.
So today I got rid of no mans land so now they have a longer area to visit, just some electric twine between them. (they are doing good ,just grazing side by side with the twine in between)
I don't want to turn them in together till they are really used to each other because I have the Agmantoo MIG setup with an alley and 1 strand high tensile and el. twine and he wouldn't know the fences yet if he got pushed around a bit....
So how long should I wait , or anything different I should do?
Thanks, Chris
Ps ,old bull is still there cause I wanted to make sure I got the new one and am now trying to sell him ,if not he will have to go to freezer camp....but he's too nice for that!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't put them together. You don't want two bulls fighting, particularly 2 horned bulls, and there's no reason to put them together if the older one is leaving anyway.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

There are many people who pasture bulls together, but I'm not one of them. I've never been brave (foolish?) enough to risk it, especially with a horned breed and cows nearby. My advice would be to keep them separate. Not worth the possible injuries to one or both, followed by $$$ vet bills.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmmmm, I had 3 bulls together before ,2 grew up here , but there was no fighting.
I figure if there is any the smaller will back down right away ......


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

It's your decision, of course, but you run the risk of injury...either to the bull you are going to sell (there goes that $) or the bull you got to breed your cows (a leg injury will prevent that). Even if they get "used to each other," that can change in a minute's time with a cow in heat.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh ,no ,I'm not putting them both with the cows, I want to make sure the new one will breed them. 
But I might leave them as they are now to avoid any problems as you mentioned.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I almost always ran more than one bull in larger pastures with more than 30 cows. Lots of fighting, and, I remember one died from injuries, and another time one became 800 lbs of hamburger due to a broken leg, all from fighting. Don't put them togather if you don't have too.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I just wanted to add ,for people not familiar with Highlands, the 1 1/2 yr old is only about 1/2 the size of my big bull, that's why I considered putting them together, I think he would be put in his place right away . 
But like I said, I'll just leave them as they are.
Thanks!


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

They will get along until one p's off the other enough to tear through and then they will fight until one get the bluff on the other. Then they will fight again when you get a cow in heat. The younger bull is full of p and vinegar an up for a challenge. 
I have ran bulls together for over 50 yrs bulls are just like boys they will fight. It's nature.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Currently we have a few Dexter cows. We keep bulls intact, if they look exceptional, to either sell or replace Sammy if something happened to him. When we have more than Sammy...they are most definitely pastured separately. If you've ever watched bulls fight..well..it's not for us.

In my "previous" life..we ran 100 cows. We ran 2 bulls..always. We shucked out big money for 2 bulls that were related, born at the same place and never had been apart. They were angus.

One was taller but Baby was freaking wide and very muscular. We turned them into the pasture..heck, they came on the trailer like a couple of steers would have. All was well. Cows came up to check them out and down into the bottoms they all went.

Two days later..we found Baby..he had been pounded. Yeah, by his brother. When cows in heat were thrown into the equation, Baby lost. 

We bought a charlais to replace Baby. That was interesting too. The Charlais came up nose to nose with the Angus when he got off the trailer. They had a small tussle right there. The char gave way. The angus bull bred what he wanted to and "allowed" the char to do clean up. It all worked out.

I agree with G. Seddon, you are risking a lot. We had to risk it with 100 cows. You have options.


----------

